# I've achieved my "big thigh" goal!



## Accy cyclist (27 Jun 2013)

For years i've wanted big(ish)thighs to reflect my cycling efforts. I've always found it hard to put on weight and muscle but today i did my hands round thighs test and....the fingers and thumbs couldn't touch each other,meaning my thighs have gained in size to 21 inches!!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jun 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> For years i've wanted big(ish)thighs to reflect my cycling efforts. I've always found it hard to put on weight and muscle but today i did my hands round thighs test and....the fingers and thumbs couldn't touch each other,meaning my thighs have gained in size to 21 inches!!


Though it could be that handlebar vibrations have shrunk your hands


----------



## tyred (27 Jun 2013)

It makes it difficult to buy jeans that fit properly.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Jun 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> For years i've wanted big(ish)thighs to reflect my cycling efforts. I've always found it hard to put on weight and muscle but today i did my hands round thighs test and....the fingers and thumbs couldn't touch each other,meaning my thighs have gained in size to 21 inches!!


 

Nice one. I havent been able to do that since I was about 9.


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jun 2013)

dan_bo said:


> Nice one. I havent been able to do that since I was about 9.


I've lost 35 pounds in weight and I haven't been able to do much cycling in the last year, but my thumbs are still 5 inches apart round my thighs! (24 inches circumference.)

I naturally have pretty big calf muscles, but my left one has swollen up due to the DVT that I had last year and is now 2 inches bigger than the right one!  (17 inches vs 15 inches.)


----------



## TheJDog (27 Jun 2013)

I think if this is the only definition of big thighs, we need a new definition.


----------



## jdtate101 (27 Jun 2013)

There's big thighs and then........THERE'S BIG THIGHS.


----------



## TheJDog (27 Jun 2013)

I think my thighs are about 0.0003 Furstmanns.


----------



## Accy cyclist (28 Jun 2013)

It's the back of the thigh, not the sides that have expanded. Could this be down to my low cadence?


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Jun 2013)

The last thing i want is bigger thighs !! what should i avoid doing so that i dont get fat thighs !!


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jun 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> The last thing i want is bigger thighs !! what should i avoid doing so that i dont get fat thighs !!


 
Avoid worrying about it.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2013)

Accy cyclist said:


> For years i've wanted big(ish)thighs to reflect my cycling efforts. I've always found it hard to put on weight and muscle but today i did my hands round thighs test and....the fingers and thumbs couldn't touch each other,meaning my thighs have gained in size to 21 inches!!


I don't like to worry you, but I checked the thigh-size of my tall, slim non-cyclist ex and hers were 21 inches without even trying!


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jun 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> The last thing i want is bigger thighs !! what should i avoid doing so that i dont get fat thighs !!


Don't get fat!

You are quite right to worry though. After all, if you got too *fit *you might end up end up like these poor young women with their *HUGE* legs ...


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Jun 2013)

jdtate101 said:


> There's big thighs and then........THERE'S BIG THIGHS.


That is just gross


----------



## Kiwiavenger (28 Jun 2013)

i havent measured my thighs but no way can i get my hands around then without turning into mr fantastic! lol


----------



## s7ephanie (28 Jun 2013)

just checked mine at 20 inches !! THIGHS that is, i need to lose weight


----------



## Garz (28 Jun 2013)

tyred said:


> It makes it difficult to buy jeans that fit properly.


 

+1. Had this problem since I can remember.


----------



## ayceejay (28 Jun 2013)

Am I missing something? You wanted big thighs so that you couldn't stretch your hands around them and you took up cycling to achieve this goal?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jun 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Am I missing something? You wanted big thighs so that you couldn't stretch your hands around them and you took up cycling to achieve this goal?


You haven't missed anything, in all known physiology - hypertrophy is a very small part of adaptation to aerobic stimuli. Which suggest the OP being a bit silly, misinformed or just wishfully thinking.


----------



## cyberknight (28 Jun 2013)

tyred said:


> It makes it difficult to buy jeans that fit properly.


+1 i normally have to go a size up in trousers to get my thighs and derrier in .
last time i measured they were 24 inches around the top of the leg ( i assume you mean ?) , 5 foot 7" with i dunno 29/30 waist.


----------



## Rob3rt (28 Jun 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> You haven't missed anything, in all known physiology - hypertrophy is a very small part of adaptation to aerobic stimuli. Which suggest the OP being a bit silly, misinformed or just wishfully thinking.


 

You mean even though he has monster thigh's my puny stick legs might still go faster?


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (28 Jun 2013)

Rob3rt said:


> You mean even though he has monster thigh's my puny stick legs might still go faster?


Precisely (they probably do actually Rob  )


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jun 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> The last thing i want is bigger thighs !! what should i avoid doing so that i dont get fat thighs !!





T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Avoid worrying about it.


I can assure you that not worrying about it does not work 
Before taking up cycling about 2 years ago: size 14/16
Now: waist size 10, thights size 12   
It does not help that my bikes are heavy clunkers with few gears


----------



## dellzeqq (29 Jun 2013)

calling @Davywalnuts 

(64cm relaxed - and he never, ever relaxes)


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I can assure you that not worrying about it does not work
> Before taking up cycling about 2 years ago: size 14/16
> Now: waist size 10, thights size 12
> It does not help that my bikes are heavy clunkers with few gears


Correct me if I'm wrong Pat (it's been a while since I wore a dress) You appear to have gotten smaller?

Not a bad thing!


----------



## Saluki (29 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> I can assure you that not worrying about it does not work
> Before taking up cycling about 2 years ago: size 14/16
> Now: waist size 10, thights size 12
> It does not help that my bikes are heavy clunkers with few gears


 
I would be delighted if I went from 14/16 and to a waist size 10 and thigh size 12. That's smaller, and smaller is good in my book.
I haven't been able to reach and touch my fingers around my thighs for years 
I shall keep cycling and see if I can get to a size 12 - 14, I feel inspired by your post actually


----------



## Accy cyclist (29 Jun 2013)

ayceejay said:


> Am I missing something? You wanted big thighs so that you couldn't stretch your hands around them and you took up cycling to achieve this goal?


 


No but when i saw that others had them i wanted some too!!


----------



## Pat "5mph" (29 Jun 2013)

T.M.H.N.E.T said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong Pat (it's been a while since I wore a dress) You appear to have gotten smaller?
> 
> Not a bad thing!


Good Lord, not smaller, I'm only 1.60m tall (short )
I got thinner: sadly my chunky thighs did not shrink at the same rate of the rest of me .... I blame the


----------



## GrasB (29 Jun 2013)

Big thighs are for sprinters!.. I've reduced my thigh measurement by about 10% while increasing my 45min to 2 hour maximal effort by about 15%.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (29 Jun 2013)

Pat "5mph" said:


> Good Lord, not smaller, I'm only 1.60m tall (short )
> I got thinner: sadly my chunky thighs did not shrink at the same rate of the rest of me .... I blame the


Smaller in proportion of course  You're thinking shorter


----------



## Davywalnuts (30 Jun 2013)

dellzeqq said:


> calling @Davywalnuts
> 
> (64cm relaxed - and he never, ever relaxes)


 

Alas Dear Dell, they are no longer a measly 64cm.. one is now pushing nigh on 66cm....


----------



## ColinJ (30 Jun 2013)

Davywalnuts said:


> Alas Dear Dell, they are no longer a measly 64cm.. one is now pushing nigh on 66cm....
> 
> View attachment 25542


There is nigh on 2 cm of slack in the tape measure!


----------



## Milzy (30 Jun 2013)

Mine are only 23 inch


----------



## Garz (30 Jun 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There is nigh on 2 cm of slack in the tape measure!


 

Was just about to type the same


----------



## Louch (30 Jun 2013)

im up to 25.5" from 23" since Feb. and my 2"3 was a lil fatty, now legs are fairly sculpted, when should the midrif catch up??


----------



## Davywalnuts (3 Jul 2013)

ColinJ said:


> There is nigh on 2 cm of slack in the tape measure!


 

Ha... thighs were relaxed in that picture....


----------



## Tanis8472 (3 Jul 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> That is just gross


 
That makes my missus gag. she really hates big legs 

André Greipel and Robert Förstemann.
OTH i find the ladies legs very nice


----------



## Garz (3 Jul 2013)

Colin:





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## ColinJ (3 Jul 2013)

Garz said:


> Colin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You could get the tape measure to show anything if it is loose enough or has a knot tied in it behind your leg!


----------



## Garz (3 Jul 2013)

Could not resist it. I laughed hard from that first pic the neighbours three doors down must have heard it!!!


----------



## Accy cyclist (4 Aug 2013)

My fingers and thumbs are now around 2 inches apart as i attempt to make them meet. Quite a few veins have also appeared on the inner thighs. I'm now wondering if this is because i've upped my cadence from being a slow grinding one to a quicker one?


----------



## Hill Wimp (4 Aug 2013)

s7ephanie said:


> The last thing i want is bigger thighs !! what should i avoid doing so that i dont get fat thighs !!


 


My new hobby hill climbing. Ive stretched the muscles so much today they have surely got to be slimmer tomorrow


----------

